# Opciones auto-montaje VFAT en Gnome

## johnlu

Hola,

estoy teniendo una situación algo extraña desde hace unas semanas, que ha sido cuando me he dado cuenta. Antes cuando montaba una unidad VFAT cualquiera, todos los ficheros tenían permiso de ejecución, ahora, sin embargo. Solo los ficheros .bat, .exe y similares son los que son marcados como ejecutables cuando los monto. El caso es que necesito que algunos ficheros ejecutables binarios linux y otros scripts tengan la opción de ser ejecutados cuando son montados automáticamente por Gnome.

¿Sabéis si algo ha cambiado en Gnome en Gentoo últimamente?

----------

## johnlu

En mi sobremesa al que tengo acceso por ssh, he  dado con esto:

```
$ gconftool-2 --all-entries /system/storage/default_options/vfat

 mount_options = [shortname=lower,flush,noatime,uid=]
```

Comprobaré si hay diferencias en mi portátil, que es donde he notado la anomalía...

----------

## johnlu

No hay diferencias entre los dos equipos, parece que el comportamiento el modo en que monta las unidades con sistemas de ficheros fat ha cambiado de poco tiempo para acá...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

vfat conoce poco y nada de permisos, a duras penas si sabe de Read Only, Hidden y System. Nada de ejecutables o no.

Seguramente se podrá hacer que tu filemanager entienda de extensiones y en función de eso decida ofrecerte si ejecutar o no la tal o cual cosa pero eso ya es otro cantar.

Salud!

----------

## johnlu

Lo sé. Tiene que ser algo respecto a gvfs. Es bastante curioso el comportamiento que tiene.

Cuando desmonto y monto como root, monta con umask=000 por defecto y no tengo ese problema.

Por lo que veo por ahora nadie de por aquí tiene idea de esto...  :Sad:  ¡¡Y tampoco he dado con nada en Google!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Interesante. Seguro que viene por ahí el asunto entonces como bien dices. 

No, no tengo ni idea para serte sincero y cada vez me cuesta mas tener ganas de aprender sobre cosas nuevas que no necesito por que a la vieja usanza funciona. Estaré envejeciendo? jeje.

Podría estar relacionado con esto aun que el hecho de que como root funcione también da la pauta de que puede que no sea un bug si no una "feature".

Salud!

----------

## johnlu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Podría estar relacionado con esto aun que el hecho de que como root funcione también da la pauta de que puede que no sea un bug si no una "feature".

 

¡¡Gracias!! De hecho, el al chico del último comentario está en el mismo caso que yo. Parece que es algo relacionado con devicekit y udisk. Echaré un ojo e informaré en Bugzilla, para ver si lo arreglan en versiones posteriores.  :Smile: 

Estas son las opciones con las que monta:

```
/dev/sdc1 on /media/Trascend2GB type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush)
```

----------

